# Winterized vs Non-Winterized Honda Engine for Project?



## CalgaryPT (Dec 7, 2016)

I've finished my winter project, a RC Lawnmower (see pic). So I now need a spring/summer project.

I have a HS720CC and a HSS724 ACTD. _What I don't have for really light conditions is a power sweeper. _I've been contemplating building one of these for years, and do have access to a source for the brushes. I also have a nice engine—a GX200 from a power washer w/ horizontal shaft and only a few hours on it. So I am playing with the thought of building a power sweeper for the dusty type of snow we often get in Calgary.

The GX200 from the power washer obviously isn't a winterized engine, but other than removing the the air cleaner, how else are these engines tuned or modified differently? What would I need to do to make this a winter model?


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

You may want to leave in the air filter and also use it as a warm weather sweeper for the driveway?


----------



## notabiker (Dec 14, 2018)

I pulled the same gx200 from my pressure washer and used it on my snowblower for a season. I left the airfilter on there and never had an issue and that was in the very North (14 miles from Canada) North Dakota. Blowing snow and temps from freezing to below zero and never had an issue.


Just leave it and run it and see what happens. If it freezes over then find a mesh screen filter to mount after removing the filter.


----------



## 2.137269 (Nov 15, 2019)

only thing i would do for winter use is either 5 w or 0w 30 oil to aid in cold starting, other wise use it as is .


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

pardon me but what is a sweeper? I've seen people use lawnmowers to blow off a light dusting. 

does the sweeper just redistribute snow? will a sweeper be tilted at all? just wondering because it may have a low oil sensor. the snowblowers don't have those.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

orangputeh said:


> pardon me but what is a sweeper? I've seen people use lawnmowers to blow off a light dusting.


I assume that he's thinking of a smaller version of this:


----------



## CalgaryPT (Dec 7, 2016)

tabora said:


> I assume that he's thinking of a smaller version of this:


Correct. They are great for that powdery stuff in the 1 to 2 inch range when you don't want to wear down your rubber paddles on a single stage and it isn't worth bringing out the two stage. A store up in here Canada called Princess Auto (kinda like a higher quality Harbor Freight) sells one, as well as replacement brushes, which is where I would source mine.

https://www.princessauto.com/en/detail/24-in-power-sweeper/A-p8617409e


----------



## notabiker (Dec 14, 2018)

Ohh you mean a smaller version of this..?


----------



## 2.137269 (Nov 15, 2019)

like this?


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

If anyone has the Trac Team Sweeper attachment for the 10000 series, surely let me know.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Dec 7, 2016)

yup


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

Fatter jetting and some shrouding to cover the governor linkage under the fuel tank Should suffice. Removing the air cleaner is easy enough, pop it back on for dusty conditions. 

Honda 2 stage snow engines also have a shroud around the carb extending to the valve cover to keep things covered and warm with engine heat to prevent anything from freezing.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Dec 7, 2016)

All makes sense. Thanks.


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

Forgot to mention, awesome mower dude!


----------



## CalgaryPT (Dec 7, 2016)

Thanks. It was a fun winter project


----------

